# Harmony One & Premier



## Morpheus101 (Jan 14, 2006)

Is there any programming for the Harmony One and the Premier?


----------



## robm15 (Feb 23, 2004)

I just programmed mine myself, using the remote that came with the premiere. It didn't take long.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I just switched to the Harmony One and it programmed perfectly for my Premiere using the H1 software database. I didn't have to do anything special.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

Does anyone have 2 tivo's in their system? I'm debating replacing my cable box with a Premier but I don't know if the Harmony database supports both code sets.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

stujac said:


> Does anyone have 2 tivo's in their system? I'm debating replacing my cable box with a Premier but I don't know if the Harmony database supports both code sets.


I have multiple TiVos (Series2, Series3, Series4) all being controlled with my Harmony. Each TiVo has it's own Remote Address so when I hit the TiVo button, only the correct TiVo responds.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/284


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

orangeboy said:


> I have multiple TiVos (Series2, Series3, Series4) all being controlled with my Harmony. Each TiVo has it's own Remote Address so when I hit the TiVo button, only the correct TiVo responds.
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/284


+1

I control several TiVos with my Harmony One with no issues.


----------



## notnow117 (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm having problems getting my Harmony One to control a Tivo HD (TCD-652160) and Tivo Premiere (TCD-746320) in the same room. I initially set up both Tivos for use with the H1 by entering the model numbers and learning a few IR commands off the original remotes, but both 'devices' ended up actually controlling both devices. So using an original Tivo 1-2 switch remote, I set the HD to Remote Channel 1 and the Premiere to Remote Channel 2. I then confirmed that each command with that remote would control each Tivo separately. It does. With the switch in the '1' position, all commands work normally on the HD. With the switch in the '2' position, all commands work normally on the Premiere. So I had the H1 learn IR commands for every button press with the switches in their appropriate positions. Unfortunately fewer than half the commands are working (for both Tivos). Am I missing something? Is there a better way to do this? I thought by setting the remote channel and then physically learning the original remote I'd be good to go. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## stujac (Jan 26, 2002)

What a job this is. Did you reassign the remote codes inside of each TiVo? You need to do that; it puts in two separate code sets; one for the TiVoHD and one for the Premier. Then, you'll have to learn all the Premier codes from the TiVoHd remote; set to 2 (if you identified the Premier as set #2.


----------



## notnow117 (Jan 12, 2003)

When you say re-assign remote codes are you talking about the remote addresses? I did the pause-tivo sequence for each tivo with the other Tivo's IR sensor covered. The system info page confirms that the HD has a Remote Address of 1 and the Premiere has a Remote Address of 2. Additionally the control works with the HD when switched to 1 and works with the Premiere when switched to 2. So I took that exact remote over to my computer and had the H1 Learn all commands for each tivo with the switch in the correct position. It's not working. Did I miss a step somewhere?


----------



## CWulf (Dec 6, 2010)

Ruth said:


> I just switched to the Harmony One and it programmed perfectly for my Premiere using the H1 software database. I didn't have to do anything special.


Under what category did you find the tivo Premiere in the Logitech database?
Thanks


----------



## shorties (Mar 2, 2010)

CWulf said:


> Under what category did you find the tivo Premiere in the Logitech database?
> Thanks


Just use the TiVo HD codes, they are the same. I had my remote programmed for my TiVo HD, and when I upgraded to the premiere I didn't have to change a thing.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

shorties said:


> Just use the TiVo HD codes, they are the same. I had my remote programmed for my TiVo HD, and when I upgraded to the premiere I didn't have to change a thing.


That's not quite correct. I also updated from a HD. It does not have the ABCD buttons and if you use the command that takes you directly to the now playing list it takes you to the SD version. I'd put in Premier for the model number. If you have issues then email Harmony support and they'll put the correct codes.


----------



## shorties (Mar 2, 2010)

gespears said:


> That's not quite correct. I also updated from a HD. It does not have the ABCD buttons and if you use the command that takes you directly to the now playing list it takes you to the SD version. I'd put in Premier for the model number. If you have issues then email Harmony support and they'll put the correct codes.


Oh I forgot about those buttons, well you can always program the new ones from the premiere remote by capturing the IR commands with the Harmony One. I don't know if there is an IR code for going directly to the premiere's Now Playing list, (You just have to double press the TiVo button now, which you can always program a macro for) that was a leftover code from an old TiVo box from another company that had a remote with a few other features (I think it was Sony, but I can't remember, I'm sure someone else here knows).


----------

